# DEER, DEER, and DEER Oh My!! --pics



## jbg4208 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, more deer ham smoking. Getting it ready for a food day at work here tomorrow. My co-worker supplied the meat. And there's nothing better than getting to smoke it while i'm at work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It's just out the front overhead door and the smoke is drifting through the building. Oh so wonderful. Here are a few pics - Enjoy!!


----------



## fat sal (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent!  Would you mind explaining how you prepared these?

My brother bagged a deer last weekend, and we could use some ideas.

Sal


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 20, 2007)

sure, soaked it overnight in -  2 pkgs onion soup mix, 1/4 c liquid smoke, 1/4 C vinegar and water to cover.  Pulled it out this morning and cut slits in it to get the bacon and garlic down in it. Then, covered it in Tony Chacherys Cajun seasoning. And onto the smoker.   Not a whole lot to it. 
Before hand it was soaked in saltwater to removed blood.


----------



## fat sal (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, bud!  That sounds as good as it looks.

Sal


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh DEER! You are one lucky bastage to be doing that at work!!


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yah, I didn't think my boss would let but he said "sounds good to me!"  ok then.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 20, 2007)

That sure does sound and look wonderful.


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 20, 2007)

MMmam  thffss immsm gsghaosdmmmm m.. m m.m mm   ansdhatad   ..............   mm sthgo   mdahg  ................  

sorry had my mouth full. This is good.


----------



## gofish (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice use of the tailgate too!


----------



## rip (Nov 20, 2007)

What a job! Ya'll need help over there? sure looks good.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good! The guys must really be happy and full!


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yes it is very good. There is not much left and it's only 0845.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 21, 2007)

Mmmm That does look good!!


----------



## jaynik (Nov 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm venison....


----------

